

First HN Meetup in Nagoya, Japan - Sat June 22 - mattm
http://hnnagoya.doorkeeper.jp/events/4225

======
harisenbon
Really looking forward to it! Hopefully it'll be easiest for patio11 to get to
than Tokyo

